# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  help hooking up microphone to garageband!!!

## DevilishDandolinMan

I followed the instructions but i can't get my microphone to work on garageband. I have the usb cable. Any tips?

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

System Preferences --> Sound --> Input tab.
Click on the USB mic in the list.

HTH,
Daniel

----------


## Chuck Naill

> I followed the instructions but i can't get my microphone to work on garageband. I have the usb cable. Any tips?


First click on the blue apple icon, then follow Daniel's instructions. Also note that you can adjust input and output volume. 

I keep my input in the middle because the Audio-Technica AT2020 USB. You might have to experiment. Also, each time you plug in the mic, check to make sure your preferences have the USB mic as the one in use.

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

I did everything you guys are telling me and I thank you for getting back to me. But it still isn't working out for me. I got a microphone and bought a usb cord for it. Plugged it in and went to Line In - Built in Input and still can't get it. Do i need a cd-rom or something?

----------


## wellvis@well.com

What kind of microphone are you using?  Which model Macintosh are you using?  If your microphone is designed to work with a USB cable, then it should have a strong enough input to be recognized in the Sound control panel.  More information, please.

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

I have a studio projects b3 mic and a macbook

----------


## Rob Gerety

This sort of never ending problem futzing around with computer drivers and such (at least for me and I'm not a total technophobe) is the reason I went out and bought this: http://www.amazon.com/TASCAM-DP-008-.../dp/B002YNY8GI.  A cheaper 4 track version is also available. It just plain works.  And you can always export the tracks to a computer and mess around to your heart's content. Just one guys opinion - but I love this thing.

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

So when i plug in my microphone i go to sound and the microphone shows up as C-Media USB Headphone Set. And when i talk into it it does nothing. Can anyone help me with this or know anyone i can talk to about this?

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

Well i just called StudioProjects and they said that my microphone is not going to work with a USB cord. bummer. They said that the cables don't provide enough power to power the mic up. Are there cables that do this? He told me i had to buy one of his usb microphones.

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

I figured it out. If anyone else has this problem all you need to is buy a preamp w/ phantom power because a lot of microphones need 48v to power them.

----------


## singer

> First click on the blue apple icon, then follow Daniel's instructions. Also note that you can adjust input and output volume. 
> 
> I keep my input in the middle because the Audio-Technica AT2020 USB. You might have to experiment. Also, each time you plug in the mic, check to make sure your preferences have the USB mic as the one in use.


I have the AT2020 USB and it shows that its picking up sound but when i try to play it back no sound comes out, any suggestions

----------


## J.Albert

To the OP:
Is this the mic that you bought?
http://www.studioprojectsusa.com/b3.html

If so, that doesn't seem to be a "USB mic" to me.
(A "USB mic" is one that is designed to plug directly into the computer's USB port, after which it will be recognized by audio applications)

Oops - guess you found that out already.

Your mic should have a 3-pin XLR type connector on the end, right?

Well, the -next thing- you need to buy is a USB (or Firewire) audio interface.

I'd suggest a Focusrite, a Steinberg, or even a used Echo "AudioFire4" (the latter is firewire, the two others are USB).

If you have firewire, a used Echo firewire interface is a nice "box" for not a lot of $$$....

----------

